# Whiskers



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Okay, I have been all over my dog with a fine tooth comb (literally) many times since bringing her home almost two years ago. So, imagine my surprise tonight when I saw something sticking out away from her nose. She's got whiskers, and they're long! I have never noticed them before. I have washed her face hundreds of times and combed her moustache that many or more, so where did these whiskers come from? I've always teased her that she's the perfect cat, but I really didn't want her to turn into a cat! 

What do I do with them? Should I cut them off so they blend in with her moustache? They're weird looking!


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

So all 17 of you who have looked at this post but not responded have dogs with long whiskers poking out from their nose? Am I crazy?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't know what to say....I haven't noticed any on Whimsy, but I will have to look closer now that you mention it. I don't know what you should do...maybe our groomer friends on here will stop by with some advice. She's a doll no matter what!:becky:


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, I cut them off. I try and cut them shorter than Riley's hair so they don't poke out. They seem to grow faster than his hair.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Diann said:


> Okay, I have been all over my dog with a fine tooth comb (literally) many times since bringing her home almost two years ago. So, imagine my surprise tonight when I saw something sticking out away from her nose. She's got whiskers, and they're long! I have never noticed them before. I have washed her face hundreds of times and combed her moustache that many or more, so where did these whiskers come from? I've always teased her that she's the perfect cat, but I really didn't want her to turn into a cat!
> 
> What do I do with them? Should I cut them off so they blend in with her moustache? They're weird looking!


Kodi has whiskers... Always has. But they blend in with his other facial hair. Then again, I don't cut any of his hair. I do notice them occasionally if I use the fine side of the face comb on his muzzle... Occasionally, the whiskers are thick enought to get caught in the comb, where his regular facial hair doesn't.

I think you can do whatever you want with them. It certainly qon't hurt her if you want to trim them. Many breeds are shown with their whiskers clipped completely off.


----------



## Odieo (Jan 1, 2013)

Odeo is only 13 weeks old and he has whiskers. They are white and blend with his facial hard. But they are there.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Lucy is looking at me with a "what cha lookin' at" look. Maybe she'd been laying on her face in funny way because now I can hardly see them. Weird!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Ha ha ha. Both boys have whiskers...but sometimes they are more unruley than others...
Cash's seem to just fall out when brushed with a flea comb and he doesnt seem to mind... If Jaspers get too long... Getting to his muzzle is akin to trying to do his nails... His whiskers are as sensitive as his feet. So we just leave them...if thy really start driving me crazy I clip them when he is all wet cause the fur lies flat but whiskers stick out.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes, my dogs have whiskers and I cut them off. I like to feel the soft beard and mustache on my Hav, they grow back, so I keep nipping them off. The best time to find a bunch of them are when the Hav is being bathed and rinsed, so have some scissors available to nip them close .


----------

